# Nissan.com



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Did you ever wonder why nissan.com doesn't go to the Nissan site? Here's why.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Yeah, that sucks, I saw it on tv a while back. NissanDriven.com is a lot better I think.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Just for the record, the "nissan" in that article is pronounced 
"knee-sahn" knee as in the body part, and sahn as in daniel-sahn from the karate kid.
Nissan otherwise is pronounced like this ^^^, 'nissin', or the british way (the way they say in in the nissan advertisements) niss-san. niss, like 'miss' and san like 'sand'.

Seth


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Hey,
> Just for the record, the "nissan" in that article is pronounced
> "knee-sahn" knee as in the body part, and sahn as in daniel-sahn from the karate kid.
> Nissan otherwise is pronounced like this ^^^, 'nissin', or the british way (the way they say in in the nissan advertisements) niss-san. niss, like 'miss' and san like 'sand'.
> ...



and here i thought i was the only one who knew that. it is pernounced differently in other parts. but i feel sorry for the guy from nissan.com simply because it has been hs family name for a long time. i think Nissan should leave this guy alone and concentrate on making faster quality cars for the US, too many new cars are coming out turboand we need to be able to compete with them


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Yeah, I think that Nissan should just leave this guy alone and worry about their cars and stuff.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I sort of agree, but then again I dont. Just cause the guys name is Nissan or whichever, he shouldnt have the right for that website. He is 10x smaller than Nissan. And many people that want to get to Nissans Site would go to Nissan.com, therefore giving the guy free publicity. In all respect, I think he should send Nissan a monthly check, cause his business must be kicking.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Actually,
In the world of economics and finance it is first come first serve. He got it first, so finders keepers. If nissan wants it, pay him for it. Afterall he owns the name and domain. Thats how it works everywhere else, I don't see an exception here.

Seth


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *I sort of agree, but then again I dont. Just cause the guys name is Nissan or whichever, he shouldnt have the right for that website. He is 10x smaller than Nissan. And many people that want to get to Nissans Site would go to Nissan.com, therefore giving the guy free publicity. In all respect, I think he should send Nissan a monthly check, cause his business must be kicking. *


 BULLSH*T!!! More power to the little people. In this free world, first come...first serve. Nissan should have thought about claiming the rights to the web address a long time ago. Hell look at Dodge. Their website USED to bewww.4adodge.com not www.dodge.com for the longest time.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

> Nissan should have thought about claiming the rights to the web address a long time ago


At the guys time, they were Datsun, so thats why they didnt claim the domain name NISSAN before that guy.

(Right?)


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

They should have just thrown some money at him. You know nissan has enough. I bet that guy would have been happy with 50k for that site. Anyway I think that the internet was officially released AFTER nissan had changed names. not 100% I could look it up but frankly I dont give a crap.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

no offense, but the internet was "released" a while back ~ 60's.  ever heard of arpanet?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

no offense either, but I highly DOUBT that the majority of the general public knew what the hell the internet was in the 60's. I believe 1985 is when Datsun was changed to Nissan. And as far as I can recall, In '85 people were still working on 286's and 386's or even IBM XTs.

Not to be harping on ya dundee, but I just think the little person here has the big company by the balls, so-to-speak, and he should hold out for as much as he can. I would. HELL, I would even hold out for a couple grand, though.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

the guys is just jacking up the price.

if my name was nike and i had nike.com would it make sense for me to keep the domain to promote, say, my services as a, oh i don't know, something no one would give a damn about, say Russian fairy tale teller?
see what I mean?


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

While I'd like the convience of just typing nissan.com myself, I have to stick on the littel guys side, seriously people, think about the money involved here. I'm a self proclaimed lazy bastard, and that seems like easy money to me. If you look on ebay, you'll see web domains on there, its a business. I'm willing to bet somebody payed big money to own "bigdick.com" or something simple and silly like that. I'd get as much out of them as possible if it were me, then I'd tell them it was for not releasing the SR20DET in the U.S.!  (you know you gonna see if that bigdick.com thing works, don't kid yourself, you sicko you)


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

91SR20DE said:


> *I'm a self proclaimed lazy bastard*


You need to make that your signature. TOO funny.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

From BigDick.com



> Actual Testimonial- I've tried the pump, but to no avail! Only a temporary solution. But with this program, I notice a permanent solution! Thanks for the new found confidence!" -A.F.



Oh yeah, the site exists.


----------

